

A Plumbing Problem for the Internet (and the Stock Market) - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/16/your-money/a-plumbing-problem-for-the-internet-and-the-stock-market-.html?ref=technology

======
bediger4000
The article focusses on Cogent Communications. Although not exclusively on
Cogent plumbing, mysterious liars Cyveillance tend to arrive at my web server
from Cogent IP addresses.

What Deep State connections does Cogent have?

~~~
jauer
That's a bit like asking what connections Comcast has to the Russian mafia
because botnet traffic comes from their IP space.

Cogent is a low cost supplier of wholesale bandwidth and had reasonably priced
colocation in some places.

Level3 and AT&T seem to be the provider of choice for US Government.

